

Clapper Says 70 percent of NSA civilian workforce furloughed - giardini
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/2013/10/02/shutdown-increases-threat-risk-intelligence-chief-says/luk937cbNrUBdosYxxLq1I/story.html

======
giardini
"Clapper told the Senate Judiciary Committee that he has tried to keep on
enough employees to guard against 'imminent threats to life or property,' but
may have to call more back to work if the shutdown continues."...‘‘The risk is
75 percent more than it was yesterday,’’...‘‘The danger here... will
accumulate over time. The damage will be insidious’

The guy sounds like Scotty deep in the bowels of the engine room: "A can't
change the laws of physics; I dinnae think she can hold it much longer,
cptain!"

And NSA chief Alexander is quite the Star Trek fan as the article below shows.
Perhaps there's a common thread here: Clapper plays Scotty to Alexander's
Captain Picard.

"Inside the mind of NSA chief Gen Keith Alexander"

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/15/nsa-
min...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/15/nsa-mind-keith-
alexander-star-trek)

